# narrow width mountain bike shoes



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

looking for a pair of narrow width mtn bike shoes. any recommendations? 

i have used sidi dominators for years and always thought they were great. i went to bike habitat to get fitted for road bike shoes and walked out with specialized road experts with the boa technology. the fit is amazing. absolutely no play. 

gonna check out spec shoes tonight. If anyone has other brand recommendations . . . .


----------



## slideways666 (Nov 29, 2010)

narrow/low volume foot here too.. Been searching for a good shoe.. The ones that seem to fit the best so far would be the code giro(never been much of a giro guy).. A sidi dominator(narrow)... Ive never had a narrow sidi before- but the idea of a shoe that my foot is actually tight in-- sounds great.. So might go that way.. Or(and this is what im looking at the most)---- the s-works evo mtb shoe.. It has dual boa's just like your road shoe and a stiff carbon sole... That is what im probably going to order up..


----------



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a fairly wide foot and am riding the Specs now. If I was narrow I would be rocking the neon Mavics just because they're so hot looking. Heard they have a "euro fit".


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the specialzied evo mtb shoes but they are pricey.... $350 or so. 

I've heard Mavic and Pearl Izumi run narrow. Unfortunately no offerings with BOA technology.

BOA can be found on spec, lakes, and scott shoes.


----------



## mtncrux (Jul 11, 2012)

Any suggestions for narrow shoes for use with flat pedals? 

I have very narrow feet with very narrow heels. Right now I just use New Balance Running shoes (size 11.5B), but they don't provide much support. 

The 5.10's that everyone raves about are too wide for me, but I would like to find something similar (sticky rubber) that comes in a true narrow? Any suggestions?


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Maybe try Sombrio Shazam's- they're a little more narrow than the Vans Gravel in terms of fit & outside width on the pedal. Can't compare to 5.10's other than the High Impact which have a very width outside width (inside was a little but not much compared to what I normally wear).


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Specialized Rimes. I've got a long and narrow foot, which can be tricky for fittting. The Rimes have been great.


----------



## afishltail (Mar 2, 2014)

giro carbide seemed to fit me really well and I am also very narrow, long foot, low volume and they are pretty cheap if u can find them. try bike outfitter indy


----------

